
Started an Advanced JavaScript Object Manipulation Library. Looking for Feedback and PRs - chiedo
https://rawgit.com/chiedolabs/objob/master/docs/ob.html
======
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
chiedo
Wow, thanks! I had no idea that was a thing :)

